# The Pond



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got bored,the weather was really nice so I went out to the pond to look for goose eggs.I took my phone and snapped some pics of the pond.The island was twice as big but still big enough.The pond is over an acre and getting bigger every year but that means less grass to cut.I didn't find any eggs but I spotted fresh muskrat holes and some geese.I neglected it last year,too busy playing and swimming with the geese.I couldn't get the whole thing in one picture but it's kidney shaped and spring fed,which keeps the water fresh and cold.I've always liked it but the geese make it special.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That pond is sooo beautiful omg


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ditto! Your own spring fed pond! Clean water. It must be so nice.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice CQ. I'd love to have a pond like that.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I was house hunting a body of water was the main requirement and 5+ acres.That was it.If it gets any bigger,I'm changing it from pond to lake and naming it.What I can't figure out is why I waited 16yrs to get geese.There are 5 mallards back there with them right now and everybody is getting along swimmingly...........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lake what????


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm open for suggestions..........


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

An alligator, some guy I used to know has a bunch of exotic animals he had an alligator in his pond till he ate it for going in his neighbors yard lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's funny!!!I keep saying I want a moat complete with alligators around my property but I would have to heat it in the winter.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

hmm you could have the gator in your basement during the winter


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Piranha fish may be a good choice!


----------

